# Need HTML coding help!



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

Minor/major problem. When you click on my funny t-shirt site link, the grey table with the t-shirts loads weird and scrolls down like half the page before T-shirts start to show up. If you refresh, everything is fine, but this is still a weird problem. *If you know ANYTHING ABOUT HTML CODING*, please check it out! I think it has something to do with the "sort t-shirts" bar. It doesn't happen when I take it out.

Any help would be great! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm on a mac, and it loads the shirt pics first, then the background table. The bg loads a little bit slower than the shirt pics, but it doesn't look unnatural. I checked it on Safari and Firefox.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

that is so weird because it loads weird for me every time. Try it on Explorer if you don't mind. that is what I (and most of my customers) use.


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Mike

Your site loaded in less than 3 seconds and looked fine. I have a super fast PC running MS Explorer. I run 3 web sites and they all load differently on computers that use browsers other than MS Explorer.

Good luck with your site and Tshirt sales.

Bill M


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, I dont know your level of coding knowledge, but it probably doesn't help that you have 363 validation errors. The page loaded completely fine for me (IE6 on Windows XP), though. It sounds to me like it's just the way the page loads. On the first load, is it messed up and not usable? Another reason to not use tables!

[Invalid] Markup Validation of http://www.recklessts.com/ - W3C Markup Validator


----------



## Nakkie (Apr 22, 2008)

My HTML knowledge is a bit limited (only do coding part time) but I agree sor tout the errors first.
also loades fine on my side with IE6 and XP.
I think it also has to do with the order of the files loaded on the server - it seems like IE might read files by date it was uploaded or some other wierd order - I find similar things happening on my site, but once everything is finished loading its fine


----------



## corpseguy (Dec 3, 2007)

works fine in firefox, i think its just to do with slow loading.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks guys. Still think its weird that it shows up funky on my computer and not all yours. I posted my site for review a couple of days ago and a couple other people told me about the problem too. As for the coding errors, I am aware of them all. Too long of a story to tell, but we are working on fixing them.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Obviously if the site isn't loading right you have to look into it, but don't worry too much about the validation errors - Ebay has 162 according to that site ([Invalid] Markup Validation of http://www.ebay.com/ - W3C Markup Validator) and Amazon.com has a whopping 1662 errors ([Invalid] Markup Validation of http://www.amazon.com/ - W3C Markup Validator.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

Yah I know errors aren't that big of a deal. A lot of them are just the order of the codes. it doesn't change anything on the actual site, it just says it has errors. Is anyone having the same problem as me when clicking the link though? ---> funny t-shirts


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks clean to me, Mike.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's where I see a problem. Your [TD]tag that contains your T-shirt content needs to have a valign=top... Currently it looks like:



and I am not sure the affect of a [TD]​
[/TD]
[TD]but it is invalid code because you need to close your tags before starting a new one, I think you should merge the two and add the valign=top so it looks like:[/TD][TD]and then at the end make sure you only have on close tag :[/TD]... 

If you have one double tag call, you likely have more, especially if you are using an editing tool. The incorrect tags are the likely causes of all your W3C check errors. You might even need to manually go through and clean it up, a big pita but its the only way to ensure it is right. 

I am a big stickler of using a minimalist editor with strict indentation so I can keep track of all my tags.

10 year HTML veteran here! Good luck​
[/TD]


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh yes! You are correct! Thank you sir. Good call. I will work on it later today and post it to see if it is better. But for now, WORK!


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I am sure if you spend time with the code it will work out for you I have spent countless hours over the years troubleshooting tiny nonsensical things to find out it was something very simple. And I am a she, definitely old enough to be a ma'am but I love it when folks call me miss, it makes me feel young. But you could not know that so its no biggie, Sir sounds very professional...


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Glad you all figured it out. One note: Some validation errors are not a big deal. Some are. If you are going to give your document a specific doctype, then why not do it correctly? The sheer amount of code on Amazon and Ebay makes programming a never ending task. Validation errors can be expected on those sites. If you program a website, make it valid and you will thank yourself later.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

sorry stuffnthingz! no disrespect meant. Thanks for your help.


----------

